# Etapas y mesas de mezclas



## Jorge135 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola!! Soy principiante en el mundillo del sonido,aunq soy ingeniero electrico y no trabajo con nada de sonido, solo alta tension. Tengo un equipo con mis amigos para montarnos fiestecillas en el pueblo que tiene un par de cds,mesa de mezclas gemini una etapa gemini (250Wx2) y dos altavoces pasivos de 250 W. Ahora vamos a comprar un par de altavoces DAS de 500 w RMS y una etapa de potencia AUDIOPHONY de 420x2 en 8 Ohm. Mi duda es que quisiera conectar la salida de la mesas de mezclas a las 2 etapas, la gemini y la audiophony, pero la mesa solo tiene una salida out. ¿Puedo conectarlas en paralelo con los RCA?¿Necesitare una etapa con dos salidas?
GRACIAS!!


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 27, 2007)

que yo sepa solo ponerlas en paralelo y ya...   si es stereo asegurarte que los izquierdos se encuentren con los izquierdos y los derechos con los derechos...   y ya...  en lo personal yo preferiria comprar tambien un crossover de 3 bandas y asi dividiria la salida de la mesa de mezclas en 3 canales (bajo, medio y agudo) y asi las podria distribuir en los amplificador y estos a los parlantes directamente porque en caso de que no uses crossover necesitarias filtros pasivos en cada uno de los parlantes...


----------



## flara (Jul 31, 2007)

hola mi consejo es que compres un crossover activo, con esto no tendras problemas la salida de la mesa va conectada al crossover y del crossover a las etapas, esto se usa cuando hay varias etapas y queremos repartirle la señal de audio y ademas a cada etapa asignale un grupo de frecuencias, es decir, quiero que una etapa se ocupe solo de la frecuencias bajas, y la otra reproduzca los medios y agudos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 31, 2007)

Mi consejo es que si tus etapas tienen entrada jack y xlr, las utilices como link in 7/link out. Es decir, entres a la primera con xlr, sales de la misma con jack y entras a la siguiente. Es lo mas limpio que puedes hacer.

Lo del crossover, siento decirte que no sirve para los altavoces que tu mencionas. Si piensas ampliar equipo con crossover, utiliza los das como altas frecuencias, de 100 en adelante, y un subgrave (o dos) de 125 hacia abajo.

Un subgrave lo puedes construir fácilmente, te resultará mas economico y tendrás una respuesta mas profesional, además de descargar las cajas de medio-agudo de esas frecuencias críticas que suelen estropear la caja.

Saludos


----------



## lorenzo2007 (Ago 7, 2007)

a ver lo que preguntas es super facil  donde tengas el sonido ya sea un cd un mp3 etc...

tiene 2 salidas 

con conectres rca o los que tengas 

esos se conectan en paralelo
y ya esta si tines duda  escribe


----------

